# Topics > Medical robotics and AI > Medical devices and systems >  G-EO, robotic gait trainer, Reha Technology AG, Olten, Solothurn, Switzerland

## Airicist

Manufacturer - Reha Technology AG

Home page: rehatechnology.com/g-eol

----------


## Airicist

The G-EO System - Product video

 Published on Aug 15, 2013




> The G-EO System revolutionizes gait rehabilitation and improves outcomes for the patient, clinician, and the hospital with its unique feature of realistically simulating stair climbing and the ability to customize each therapy.
> 
> Key Benefits
> 
> Patients benefit from:
> • Improved clinical outcomes in less time
> • Increased comfort and safety
> • Fully customizable gait pattern
> 
> ...

----------


## Airicist

G-EO System in the News - Cardinal Hill Rehabilitation Hospital 

Published on Jul 2, 2014

----------

